# Topics > Cyborg, body embedded technology, biohacking, implantable electronics, implantable devices >  Documentary "Predictive Programming and the Human Microchipping Agenda"

## Airicist

Predictive programming and the human microchipping agenda
July 15, 2011




> Predictive Programming and the Human Microchipping Agenda confirms the reality of the microchip agenda, and shows that the weapon of propaganda has been used against the public for decades in order to familiarize us with the idea of being chipped. This process is called predictive programming and its purpose is literally to program the mind of the victim so as to accept without question whatever is required by the programmer - in this case, the idea of being microchipped at some point in the future. The victim is generally unaware of being programmed, believing that it's all just harmless entertainment. For this reason it can be a powerful and effective weapon against us.
> By explaining this process and giving example after example, Predictive Programming and the Human Microchipping Agenda is an attempt to alert the viewer to some of the ways in which we have been manipulated throughout our lives for the specific purpose of slowly but surely shepherding us all into a Hellish world of microchip implants and totalitarian control. We hope that by exposing the programming we can break the program and derail this diabolical agenda. To be successful we need your help.


topdocumentaryfilms.com/human-microchipping-agenda

----------

